# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  My Favorites Backup Helper Ver 1.0

## BenJones

hi this is a small project I am working on that will backup my internet  favorite to a folder and also add to a log so I know when it was backed up. it very basic at the moment and is made in just windows batch file.

if you think of anything I can add let me know I whould like ideas.



```
@ECHO OFF

REM Backup script by Ben
REM LAST MOD 00:30 28/01/2016

set BASEROOT=C:\BACKUP\MyBookmarks
Set BACKUPNAME=set_%RANDOM%\0001
Set SOURCEFOLDER=%USERPROFILE%\Favorites
Set BACKUPFOLDER=%BASEROOT%\%BACKUPNAME%

TITLE BACKUP
ECHO +---------------------------------+
ECHO +    My Favorites Backup Helper   +
ECHO +---------------------------------+
ECHO.
ECHO This batch file will back up your internet bookmakers.
ECHO.
PAUSE
CLS

REM Check that backup folder is here
IF NOT EXIST %BACKUPFOLDER% GOTO MAKEDIR

REM The main files copy
:COPYFILES
 XCOPY %SOURCEFOLDER% %BACKUPFOLDER% /c /d /e /h /i /k /q /r /s /x /y
 CLS
 ECHO +--------------------------------+
 Echo + All files have been backed up. +
 ECHO +--------------------------------+
 PAUSE
 
 REM Write to log
 ECHO %DATE% %TIME% %BACKUPFOLDER% >> %BASEROOT%\LOG.TXT
 REM open the new folder.
 START %BASEROOT%
 EXIT

REM Make backup folder
:MAKEDIR
 MKDIR %BACKUPFOLDER%
 GOTO COPYFILES
```

----------

